# Introducing myself!



## Mariposa89 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello everyone!
I'm a 23years old mice breeder from the Netherlands, mine mousery name is Mousery Mariposa.
I started breeding about 6years ago, but back then it was just as food for my snakes.
In August 2008 I started to breed with mice from a mousery and after that I made real goals and learned each day.
But now the snakes are gone but the mice stayed, and I have learned a lot about breeding in all those years.
I breed Variegated mice, mostly in Black, Blue, Chocolat and Lilac. And because of the Variegated i have Selfs in the litters as well.
And I breed Splashed and Tricolors and I try to get the Blue genes in to them at this point. 
Wanna know more just ask


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Good to have you with us


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

